# The Official My Wife/GF/Husband etc etc is going to kill me thread



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If I bring one more piece of equipment into the house. Anyone else facing this very grave issue? Marnacious is about to force me into a yard sale here pretty soon.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

marnacious is your wife? I guess that would make sense.

my parents said they're gonna kick me out if I buy anymore guitars.:frown:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hang on to that gear dude, fight the battle


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

If you ain't used it in a year, sell it!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you ain't used it in a year, sell it!


nobody's buying it.:frown:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

My wife has grown kind of numb to it... she is so use to me bringing stuff in shipping stuff out that she has given up. She even agrees to do pickups and dropoffs for me , finally we see eye to eye....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

PaulS said:


> My wife has grown kind of numb to it... she is so use to me bringing stuff in shipping stuff out that she has given up. She even agrees to do pickups and dropoffs for me , finally we see eye to eye....


Ah, now that is an understanding wife you have there. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulS said:


> My wife has grown kind of numb to it... she is so use to me bringing stuff in shipping stuff out that she has given up. She even agrees to do pickups and dropoffs for me , finally we see eye to eye....


my parents do the same thing for me. My dad owns his own company and he's always getting shipments and has packages that he wants me to give to purolator. So when I order stuff, they're generally willing to pick it up for me.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> If you ain't used it in a year, sell it!


NO........


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I must admit though I do get the "Yeah, but how many guitars do you have"!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and the right answer would be " not enough " .....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never really had this problem with any of my ex's and right now I got the best woman, a gassin', giggin, guitar player can ever have. No complaints about the gear, gives me all the support I need to pursue my hobby, attends all my gigs, helps with packing/setting up and she even takes care of my GAS issues once in a while. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

My better half is the Imelda Marcos of our neighbourhood...possibly even of West Edmonton. The problem with me keeping her in new shoes is that I don't have as much money for some of the toys I would like to have. The good thing about this is that when I do buy something, it is because I truly want. She never bats an eye when I come home with something that costs a few rubles.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

If guitars were my only weakness I might be ok,but after the 600hp engine for the Mustang,and the Honda CRF450 Motocross bike,I'm walking on some pretty thin ice!

Scott


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Sometimes it's good to be single...evilGuitar:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...it really is very difficult to find a partner who is totally supportive and understanding. most tend to think of your musical passion as simply a hobby or a pastime, something you'll eventually grow out of.

"why do you need more than one guitar?"

my ex was shocked to discover that i had no intention of "consulting her" every time i was offered a gig. i guess that's part of the reason she's now my "ex". my first wife, once we got married, said to me "well, now that we're married, i guess you'll be giving up music and getting a real job, right?"

wrong...

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You guys kiddin' me?? My current wife think's its something that I'm past due to grow out of. Some sort of midlife crisis. I'll tellya one thing. When I bring home the next toy, if she gives me grief, she'll be the one up fer sale!!!

CT.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Sometimes it's good to be single...evilGuitar:


I HEAR YAH :smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm moving in with my girlfriend in a couple weeks and I have a different problem. SHE has more gear than ME!!! Between her bass, Strat, acoustic, mandolin and lapsteel, she actually has one more stringed instrument than I do, plus she owns 3 or 4 different amps (though most are crappy practice-amp types).

I figure I'm allowed to get at least one more guitar before she's allowed to start making any noises, no?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> I'm moving in with my girlfriend in a couple weeks and I have a different problem. SHE has more gear than ME!!! Between her bass, Strat, acoustic, mandolin and lapsteel, she actually has one more stringed instrument than I do, plus she owns 3 or 4 different amps (though most are crappy practice-amp types).
> 
> I figure I'm allowed to get at least one more guitar before she's allowed to start making any noises, no?


You are lucky! 
My gildfriend always ask me why another one? You can only play one! Maybe but I only have one life so....I try them all before I die!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ti-Ron said:


> You are lucky!
> My gildfriend always ask me why another one? You can only play one! Maybe but I only have one life so....I try them all before I die!


haha, amen to that!!! :rockon:

that is definitely a good motto to live by!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

maybe this thread should include some sample lines for explanations........oh, I'm just looking after this for a buddy........just test driving it.....oh, that old thing.............or just plain sneak it in and throw some dust bunnies on it.......


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

I intentionally false inform my gf about the price of gears.
My gf used to think Gibson R9 was $250. Now she'e been with me 
for quite a long time, she's starting to show interest on guitar and has more knowledge in guitar stuffs...so i can't lie about the price.
But she saves me from impulse buying habit...so I rather get scolded then be broke.
anyways, never let your partner show interest in your gears...:frown:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

My wife's understanding as well ( depending
on the value, that is). Unfortunately, if I want
another, I have to part with one. Man that's
tough when there's so much out there to 
gas over. :frown:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Could have sworn I posted to this already...

My bride of almost 25 years doesn't give me much grief about instruments, though it helps to show her the practicality, and give her some warning. I would expect the same if she spent a similar amount of money without warning me. I never complain about her expenditures, ever.

She bought most of my Beneteau 12 string, a Godin LG, and an Aerodyne Tele as gifts. She also likes to hang out with band widows, comes to gigs and practices, and will hang out for limited periods in music stores. No, she doesn't play.

What goes around, comes around. Last year when I was too sick to work (I'm self-employed), I gave up my instrument and canoe fund to pay household expenses and give her something of a vacation. The give and take works if I'm patient.

Don't ask if she's got a sister, it's hard to believe they're related.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My numnerous past years of marriage taught me this about spending:

For every dollar I get to spend, she gets to spend $3.30 (triple and add 10%).
Any money I spend on household items such as a power drill, car parts, lumber, etc = money spent on ME (first rule applies)
Money spent on a vase, curtains, dishes, hair colour, etc = money spent on house - not on HER
Money spent on entertainment is spent on US - including if she goes to bingo/Chippendales/etc. 
Money I spend having a beer with a buddy is spent on ME (first rule applies).

Be especially wary if she openly encourages you to spend money on "yourself" - this automatically kicks in a multiplier that I have yet been able to determine - I think that it can be as much as 10 times the encouraged amount (so if you are encouraged to buy a guitar then be prepared to find a new car in the driveway).


----------

